# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] SoulmateCafe ,cổ tích thời hiện đại - Cafe ở Hà Nội

## thùy dương

*



Soulmate Cafe


*


> *Địa chỉ : 26 Xóm Hạ Hồi, P.Trần Hưng Đạo, Q.Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.*
> *>>Xem bản đò địa điểm Soulmate cafe*


Bạn yêu thích phong cách kiến trúc cổ điển của Pháp , bạn muốn tìm cho mình sự yên bình bên cạnh cuộc sống nhộn nhịp thường ngày hay đơn giản là bạn cần một không gian chia sẻ cùng gia đình , bạn bè. Hãy đến với Soulmate cafe để trải nghiệm cảm giác mới lạ của cuộc sống.
Nằm trên con phố nhỏ với cái tên khá lạ : Xóm Hạ Hồi , số nhà 26 được biết đến với cái tên Soulmate Café , một địa điểm cho những tâm hồn đồng điệu và những người bạn tri kỉ .Khác với sự tấp nập của các con phố gần đấy như Quang Trung , Trần Quốc Toản.. Soulmate vẫn giữ cho mình một bầu không khí yên tĩnh – Một nét đẹp tạo nên thương hiệu nơi đây.


Soulmate Café nằm trong một ngôi nhà kiến trúc kiểu Pháp được xây dựng từ những năm đầu thế kỉ 20. Bạn có thể chọn cho mình chỗ ngồi tùy thích , hòa mình cũng thiên nhiên với không gian thoáng đãng ngoài trời với mái hiên cong cong cổ điển hay một chỗ ngồi ấm áp , kin đáo trong nhà . Tất cả đều được trang trí theo phong cách vintage độc đáo , mới lạ .


 

Soulmate – Thực đơn của tâm hồn.
Không đơn thuần là thưởng thức , đến với soulmate bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những tác phẩm nghệ thuật do chính những phục vụ ở đây sáng tạo . Những tách café đen đậm đà truyền thống , chút ngọt ngào của ly nâu hay vị báo ngậy của café &nbsp;Líegeois xứ Pháp (là một loại đồ uống được làm từ café ngọt dịu, kem hương café và kem Chantilly). Bạn có thể thưởng thức cả Frappuccino(cold),Hazelnut Frappuccuno(cold),hay Mint Frappuccino(cold) … Và đặc biệt hơn, bạn có thể thưởng thức những thức uống độc đáo mang tên Soulmate: Soulmate Cocktail, Soulmate Mocktail, Soulmate Smoothies, Soulmate Milkshakes, Soulmate Icetea …


Ngoài ra bạn có thể tận hưởng cảm giá mát lạnh với ly cocktail ,Mocktail đầy màu sắc cũng những bản nhạc Jazz nhẹ nhàng , lãng mạn chỉ với 20k – 50k.


Soulmate – Không chỉ là café.
Bạn nghĩ sao khi chọn Soulmate là nơi chuẩn bị cho những điều quan trọng nhất của cuộc đời mình . Với những chuyên viên, nhà tư vấn và nhà thiết kế giàu kinh nghiệm và sáng tạo, Soulmate sẽ giúp bạn tổ chức đám cưới của mình theo cách khiến bạn hài lòng và hạnh phúc nhất. Bên cạnh những dịch vụ quen thuộc như ảnh cưới, váy cưới, Soulmate còn sẵn sàng giúp bạn trang trí bữa tiệc của mình với những món đồ độc đáo, cũng như giúp bạn một tay trong công việc trang hoàng tổ ấm tương lai.



            ( Những mẫu thiệp cưới được thiết kế trong BST “ Uyên ương” 


Đặc biệt , các món đổ décor cho căn phòng xinh xắn của mình cũng được Soulmate trang trí và có bán với giá tiền hợp lý , các bạn có thể đến trực tiếp Soulmate tham khảo .


                                 Thật dễ thương phải không nào !




Hãy tới Soulmate Café để tận hưởng cảm giác lạc bước vào thế giới thần tiên thơ mộng.
 
                                                                                        Nguồn : DIDAU.ORG

*



Soulmate Cafe


*


> *Địa chỉ : 26 Xóm Hạ Hồi, P.Trần Hưng Đạo, Q.Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.*
> *>>Xem bản đò địa điểm Soulmate cafe*


                            Cùng khám phá các quán café ở Hà Nội – cac quan café o Ha Noi

----------


## rose

không gian đẹp thế

----------


## loplipop

wow trang trí đẹp quá
Rất cổ tích

----------


## lovetravel

trang trí toàn đồ xinh xinh, đáng yêu thế

----------


## littlelove

quán này cảnh vừa đẹp, đồ uống lại hấp dẫn

----------


## wildrose

mấy ly kem trông hấp dẫn ghê

----------


## littlegirl

trang trí đẹp quá, mình thích phong cách này.  :Smile:

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Đến đây vừa uống cafe vừa chụp ảnh quá tuyệt

----------


## dung89

Ôi quán nì dễ thương quá thể

----------

